
Samsung Galaxy Note 5 Review - metasean
http://www.techspot.com/review/1067-samsung-galaxy-note-5/
======
metasean
>There has been some discussion around the web about the Note 5’s flaw where
the internal detection mechanism for the pen will break if you insert it
backwards. Of course there is a possibility that you might do that
accidentally, and Samsung probably should have thought of this during the
design process, but to be honest: _just don’t insert the pen the wrong way
around and you’ll never notice the flaw. This shouldn’t be that hard to do
considering there is literally no reason to insert the stylus backwards._

[Highlight mine.]

To be fair, I haven't held a Note 5 yet, so I don't know how easy it is to
accidentally insert it incorrectly. However, coming from a family with an
abundance of left handers, I've seen how poor design or biased design can
impact the usability of products. I'm more than a little saddened that a
reporter would blame the consumer for problems as the result of a poorly
designed product.

